# Norma Wick canned by MLSE



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/LAC.20070702.TRUTH02/TPStory/TPSports/Television/

I found her pretty irritating but is there anybody that covers the team that isn't? Even Jack Armstrong can be grating at times.

Very surprised. Almost the biggest news of the weekend (almost!).


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

YES! Wow this just made my day. I hate Norma Wick and how she thinks she knows so much about the Raptors.


----------



## drlove_playa (Feb 11, 2005)

Best news i've heard in weeks!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

good. we can do better. i was not a fan.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow, with all this venom, I'm glad I wasn't subjected to her, hehe.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yes, she is a MILF, but man was she annoying

good move.


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

bigbabyjesus said:


> *Yes, she is a MILF*, but man was she annoying
> 
> good move.


hell no Norma far from a milf very far , as for her being canned I could care less but she did ask some dumb questions from time to time


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

she knew her hoops, but she got too comfortable and watching raptors tv pre-game with her, sherman and pj etc. thinking they were a bunch of jokesters made me want to poke my eyes out. agree with speedy though...they're all pretty annoying at times. 

that MILF comment made me throw up in my mouth by the way


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

But who will make endless bad puns now?

I watched a lot of RapsTV and really didn't mind her, she has a nice voice. After watching a few press conferences I found out that everyone who covers this team asks stupid questions from time to time.


----------



## Victor Page (Nov 1, 2006)

I thought she was a good sideline reporter + host of various shows. My favourite was "On the Floor with Norma" which is a title that always makes me laugh.

If you think she asks dumb questions then please tell me, which sports broadcaster asks more intelligent questions?

I guarantee you she will be hired very soon either by another Canadian sports broadcaster like TSN or in the US by another local NBA broadcaster. 

I never understood why the Raptors fired John Saunders back in the day - I like Chuck Swirsky, but it seemed like an odd move at the time (as this one does).


----------

